# Digital Mobile Wallet



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2021)

Any recommendations for Android phone?

Any reservations/problems experienced etc?

Worth having?


----------



## si_c (27 Apr 2021)

I use Google Pay quite happily, have done for a long time. Don't even think about it most of the time, it just works and there is now no limit on the contactless so I use it at the supermarket easily too.

I don't carry my bank card at all, Natwest have their handy "Get Cash" if I'm really stuck, but then again I rarely use cash nowadays anyway.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (27 Apr 2021)

I always pay the iron price, so have no need for these niceties.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> I always pay the iron price, so have no need for these niceties.



Well that really doesn't help me does it?


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2021)

I have heard of this, but taken little notice. What are the benefits?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I have heard of this, but taken little notice. What are the benefits?


You'll need a new phone...


----------



## newts (27 Apr 2021)

Since the beginning covid times many places request card/electronic payment only.
I'd been holding off on using my phone for such purposes.
I signed up with google pay via credit card last year & now use it for all payments where possible.
Since i always have the phone with me it's ideal, especially on the bike.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2021)

My bank doesn't do Samsung Pay - pah, only Google.


----------



## A Nutter (27 Apr 2021)

I also use an app called Stocard to store loyalty cards. Very handy to.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2021)

Ah, I have done some reading and I am now fully educated.

I have upgraded my dumbphone to be able to make payments, by virtue of slipping my bank card in one of the card slots in the leather case.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Ah, I have done some reading and I am now fully educated.
> 
> I have upgraded my dumbphone to be able to make payments, by virtue of slipping my bank card in one of the card slots in the leather case.


The phone may knock your contactless payment option out.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The phone may knock your contactless payment option out.


@Drago 's phone is so dumb it can't knock anything out.. 🥊


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Drago 's phone is so dumb it can't knock anything out.. 🥊


That's a bit mean!


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2021)

In actual fact, my cards had been in there for years and work perfectly with contactless. I look like a yuppie as I casually tap my CAT B25 on the card reader.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

This reminds me of an article I read a few years ago. One wag had located the small part of his Oystercard that contains the microchip and cut it out. He mounted this on the end of a magicians wand, and dressed for effect in a magicians cape would whip the wand out with a flourish and tap it on the access pad.
Of course this soon led to a change in the T&C.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2021)

This whole thing is inruigung to me as a non smartphone earner. Ive asked Mrs D is she has it, and she says her phone can do it but shes never botherered to set it up as she doesnt exactly find toting a card about an onerous chore, particularly as some paypoints - like petrol pumps - still require you to physically insert the card anyway. 

So, interesting. If I ever get a bump on the head and acquire a smartphone i may try it out.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Drago 's phone is so dumb it can't knock anything out.. 🥊



Not unless he throws it.


----------



## Jody (28 Apr 2021)

I use Google Pay on my phone or Samsung pay on my watch. Both work as intended and haven't let me down as yet but if I remember right the phone limit is kept fairly low unless you unlock it.


----------



## OldShep (28 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> like petrol pumps - still require you to physically insert the card anyway.


Do people still do that? That’s so old school 
Drive up, open the app, choose your pump number, thumb on Apple Pay, get out of car, fill up, get into car and drive away. Avoids all sweet/ chocolate buying opportunities.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Apr 2021)

Cash!


----------



## cougie uk (28 Apr 2021)

I've used cash once since lockdown. Crappy cafe that didn't do contact free and is well behind the times and standards of decent cafes now. 

I have Google pay on the phone but just take a pocket money card with me. Normal bank card is in my wallet at home but each month I have a standing order to transfer money to my First Direct account and I can use that out and about. 

What happens if your phone loses battery or breaks ? A card is smaller.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2021)

OldShep said:


> Do people still do that? That’s so old school
> Drive up, open the app, choose your pump number, thumb on Apple Pay, get out of car, fill up, get into car and drive away. Avoids all sweet/ chocolate buying opportunities.


Although youre not supposed to use your phone on a petrol station forecourt, either within or outside of the car. I doubt thats enforced though.

How do you pay with no signal or no battery?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2021)

cougie uk said:


> What happens if your phone loses battery or breaks ? A card is smaller.




I always use my phone for payments but always carry a card for back up.


----------



## OldShep (28 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Although youre not supposed to use your phone on a petrol station forecourt, either within or outside of the car. I doubt thats enforced though.


The instructions are to do it within the car before you get out.
I then leave it on my seat, pick it up getting back in to the message 'you have paid'
I imagine the service isn’t available at stations without a signal and a phone with a flat battery when you’re in a car? Really


----------



## Arrowfoot (28 Apr 2021)

Both Samsung Pay and Apple Pay have the same features. 

1. None of your actual card or personal details leave your phone and cross over to the merchant system accepting payments. Only token details cross over. So your actual data cannot be used for fraudulent activity by the merchant, the staff or anyone that hacks into their system. Just look at the receipt from the merchant and you will see none of it matches your card. The merchant cannot also do another transaction without your phone.

2. All your transactions are recorded on your phone so you don't even need a receipt or keep one for record. 

It's the fastest and most convenient way to transact.


----------



## icowden (28 Apr 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Any recommendations for Android phone?
> Any reservations/problems experienced etc?
> Worth having?



Android Wallet works fine for me, to the extent that I haven't used my actual bank card for about a year now.
Depending on your phone, you may find quirks. I have a had a few occasions since upgrading to the Pixel 4a 5G where the NFC doesn't kick in leaving me to reboot my phone while shoppers glare at me. This is apparently a fault with the Pixel 4a rather than the wallet system however.

In my view, definitely worth having.


----------



## icowden (28 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Although youre not supposed to use your phone on a petrol station forecourt, either within or outside of the car. I doubt thats enforced though.
> How do you pay with no signal or no battery?



The "no using your phone on the forecourt" is complete rowlocks, just like the "put your phone in flight mode" on aeroplanes. It's made up. No mobile phone has ever blown up a petrol station (*unless linked to the timer of a bomb in a Hollywood blockbuster). There is no reason why it can be on inside the car but becomes magically dangerous outside the car unless you are in the shop.

If there is no signal or no battery you are stuffed. That's when you get the emergency card out of your phone wallet / back of your phone case


----------



## icowden (28 Apr 2021)

si_c said:


> I use Google Pay quite happily, have done for a long time. Don't even think about it most of the time, it just works and there is now no limit on the contactless so



That's not true strictly speaking. Contactless payments were limited to £45 but that is being increased to £100. However, when using Google Pay or Apple Pay, those limits don't apply as the device carries extra security (i.e. you have to unlock your phone). A secondary limit can be imposed by the vendor for contactless payments also.


----------



## si_c (28 Apr 2021)

icowden said:


> That's not true strictly speaking. Contactless payments were limited to £45 but that is being increased to £100. However, when using Google Pay or Apple Pay, those limits don't apply as the device carries extra security (i.e. you have to unlock your phone). A secondary limit can be imposed by the vendor for contactless payments also.


Yeah that's kind of what I meant, badly phrased however. The signs at the checkouts usually say contactless £45 no limit on your phone. The phone is the easiest choice a lot of the time just because it's rare I don't have it.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Although youre not supposed to use your phone on a petrol station forecourt, either within or outside of the car. I doubt thats enforced though.



That’s always puzzled me and Snopes says it’s false.


----------



## icowden (28 Apr 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That’s always puzzled me and Snopes says it’s false.



Yup - you'll still see a sign on every forecourt though. I got yelled at about 6 months ago for using my phone whilst fuelling at a Sainsbury's Petrol Station forecourt (I was on a Conference call and didn't really give it a second thought). Loud woman wasn't having it at all. "it's illegal" (it isn't), "it's dangerous" (it isn't).
I did snap a little and ask if she had a mobile phone in her pocket and if so, was it switched on?

But as I said, I get massively annoyed by airline staff making you put your phones / laptops / tablets away for takeoff.


----------



## cougie uk (28 Apr 2021)

I think mythbusters tried to get a mobile phone to spark a fire. They couldn't do it under normal conditions either.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I've used cash once since lockdown. Crappy cafe that didn't do contact free and is well behind the times and standards of decent cafes now.
> 
> I have Google pay on the phone but just take a pocket money card with me. Normal bank card is in my wallet at home but each month I have a standing order to transfer money to my First Direct account and I can use that out and about.
> 
> What happens if your phone loses battery or breaks ? A card is smaller.


If your phone runs out of charge you can still use NFC (Near Field Communication) to make payments. Of course if you run out of this small residual charge that runs the NFC then you can't then make payments. If you break your phone I think you're screwed (as you would be if you broke your debit card)


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I think mythbusters tried to get a mobile phone to spark a fire. They couldn't do it under normal conditions either.


I think they set up a load of phones inside a transparent structure and introduced the most potentially explosive gas/ air mix possible. They then rang all the phones and tried everything they could but found it impossible to trigger an explosion.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 May 2021)

Google Pay set up for both of us - working well.

Big update (live in USA/India) due soon.


----------



## flake99please (6 May 2021)

icowden said:


> There is no reason why it can be on inside the car but becomes magically dangerous outside the car unless you are in the shop.



The reason for prohibition of phone usage on a fuel station forecourt is similar in reason as to why (non hands free) mobile phone usage whilst driving is unlawful. Phone usage on a forecourt can be distracting Forecourts can carry upwards of 300,000 litres of flammable fuels and vapours Its pretty self explanatory to me that someone distracted on there phone whilst refilling their car *may *create an instance where public safety could be compromised.


----------



## Stephenite (6 May 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Google Pay set up for both of us - working well.


Garmin Pay next step. Then you don’t have to get your phone out of your pocket.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2021)

Google Pay.

Can you transfer money to another person via this App'. Can't seem to find out if you can or can't.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jun 2021)

Just no! I will continue to carry a wallet with real money in and never succumb to card or phone only payments. I am a troglodyte though.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Google Pay.
> 
> Can you transfer money to another person via this app'. Can't seem to find out if you can or can't.


I've thought about this also and unfortunately it doesn't look like you can.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I've thought about this also and unfortunately it doesn't look like you can.



I think I read somewhere that you can - maybe that was on the US or Indian versions which have received major updates ahead of UK - bigger markets!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just no! I will continue to carry a wallet with real money in and never succumb to card or phone only payments. I am a troglodyte though.



Can I ask why/why not?


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jun 2021)

I like to see and have the actual money in my hand. I will not even buy things online and use my card just at cash machines. I just dislike the automation perhaps.


----------



## icowden (3 Jun 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I've thought about this also and unfortunately it doesn't look like you can.



You can send money to someone else with Google Pay:-

https://www.howtogeek.com/703524/ho...nversation screen,Pay” to begin sending money.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2021)

icowden said:


> You can send money to someone else with Google Pay:-
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/703524/how-to-send-someone-money-with-google-pay/#:~:text=If the person is a,their name from the results.&text=A messenger-like conversation screen,Pay” to begin sending money.


Have none of that on my Google Pay app


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Have none of that on my Google Pay app



Ditto.

I notice the denomination is $ so looks like it will be coming once the UK App is updated.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I like to see and have the actual money in my hand. I will not even buy things online and use my card just at cash machines. I just dislike the automation perhaps.



I hear what you are saying but buying something online with the card is the same as using the card at a cash machine. The former simply debits your a/c for a product or service and the latter debits the a/c for cash.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> In actual fact, my cards had been in there for years and work perfectly with contactless. I look like a yuppie as I casually tap my CAT B25 on the card reader.


Last time I "tapped" my handset on one of those machines, the machine stopped working.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

icowden said:


> Yup - you'll still see a sign on every forecourt though. I got yelled at about 6 months ago for using my phone whilst fuelling at a Sainsbury's Petrol Station forecourt (I was on a Conference call and didn't really give it a second thought). Loud woman wasn't having it at all. "it's illegal" (it isn't), "it's dangerous" (it isn't).
> I did snap a little and ask if she had a mobile phone in her pocket and if so, was it switched on?
> 
> But as I said, I get massively annoyed by airline staff making you put your phones / laptops / tablets away for takeoff.


Mobile phone use in a petrol station _"is expressly forbidden by law under the conditions of the petroleum licence and associated guidance."_


----------



## OldShep (4 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mobile phone use in a petrol station _"is expressly forbidden by law under the conditions of the petroleum licence and associated guidance."_


UKPIA site states

"Risk of incendive sparking - Mobile phones are not designed and certified for use in explosive atmospheres which exist temporarily around the pump and nozzle during refuelling as well as around the fill and vent pipes during petrol deliveries. Whilst the risk of incendive sparking from mobile phones is low, they are not intrinsically safe devices and should not be used in those hazardous areas (listed below) that exist on a forecourt
For these reasons, the use of mobiles phones by the public is *prohibited in the following particularly sensitive locations:*


In the area of the vehicle filler point when filling a vehicle.
In the immediate vicinity of a fuel dispenser, except in clearly identified non-hazardous areas specifically intended for portable device use.
In the immediate vicinity of tank fill points, tank and separator vents.
In the vicinity of a tanker when unloading.
Generally, there is no need to restrict the use of mobile telephones in other areas of the forecourt, such as in the shop, in parked motor vehicles or in other traffic-free, non-hazardous areas."


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jun 2021)

From the UKPIA:

_"On occasion unsubstantiated reports emerge of mobile phones causing fires on petrol filling stations and other locations where flammable vapours are present. In fact, when research has been done into whether this has occurred, *no evidence linking fires to mobile phone ignition has been found."*_


It goes on to say that use of mobile phones at filling areas is "actively discouraged", giving the primary reason that, as when driving, it poses a serious risk of distraction. The secondary reason is given as the low risk of incendive sparking being further reason to avoid using them.

The fact remains that in the billions of fuelling activities that take place annually, there has never been a fire incident that could be attributed to a mobile phone. Indeed, the petrol companies now provided the facility for you to use your mobile to pay at the pump!

(Edited to correct a typo)


----------



## Lozz360 (7 Jun 2021)

It may be true that a mobile phone is not intrinsically safe for use in flammable areas, but the same can be said of cars and other vehicles. 

As far as I know, there has never been a fire on a petrol forecourt that was attributed to a mobile phone being proven to be the cause of the ignition. I understand that in the US there were a number of fires at forecourts in the early days of mobile phones and it was believed by some that the phones were the cause; however, this was never proven, but probably still contributed to the ban on mobiles at petrol forecourt, globally. These fires didn’t happen in the UK as frequently as in the US. Probably because US ‘gas pumps’ enable the user to fill up hands free while here in the UK the latching device on the pump is disabled. So in the US and some other countries you can fill up with fuel while you get back in your car, fidget around, build up plenty of static, go and retrieve the pump nozzle, static discharges and boom!


----------

